
Company Guarantees to Make Your Telomeres Longer - JohnJamesRambo
https://www.teloyears.com/
======
LinuxBender
What is the data retention policy for the DNA and all information derived from
the DNA? Who will have access to this information?

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
[https://www.teloyears.com/home/teloyears-privacy-
policy.html](https://www.teloyears.com/home/teloyears-privacy-policy.html) It
may be in there, I haven't checked.

